# Advice for Running Lake Palestine?



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm blind fishing a tournament Saturday, and I've used my Navionics to find a spot to fish, but it looks like somebody gave the "Flooded Timber" stamp to a 5 year old that just drank a Red Bull and went crazy with it. Looks like flooded timber extends way out into the main Lake in a lot of places. Anybody been on this Lake? Are channels clearly marked? Can you see the channels through the tree tops? Is the map just misleading? Anything helps, thanks guys.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey man, if you have never ran Palestine and all you are going by is a map you could really do some serious damage to your boat. I don't know what area you are referring to but I can guess it's either flat creek or Kickapoo. The lake is full pool right now and very dangerous as the stumps are right under the water line. I'll help you out with some advice if you want it, I would hate to see your motor end up on your back deck.

Chris 9032864872


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd really appreciate that man. I'll give you a call later this week when I'm back in town, cell service is terrible out here.


----------



## cwb012 (Mar 14, 2014)

Be careful I have mudbuddy and don't even like running it


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Be careful on Palestine. It's a stump field with some water in it, LOL. I fished it for a few days in Feb. with a guy that's on it regularly & he showed me a few spots & trails.

Below 155 bridge, stay away from the center, either side is good. Watch what other boats are doing.

If you're fishing Flats, come off plane a couple hundred yards before the bridge, idle or TM past that. Fishable timber from one end to the other.

If you're fishing Kickapoo you can hug the East bank past The Villages Marina, find the pipeline (submerged) to run slow to the other side. Ease Southwest around the Islands to the power lines & run those pretty close. That'll put you in the vicinity of the 315 bridge, keeping the bank on your left. There's 2 sections of the old bridge partially submerged, watch out for the 1st part, barely under the surface. Those hold fish too.

It's a real good idea to get a local/guide to show you the safest lanes because there's pretty much nothing marked. That lake could easily hand you your boat back in a basket.

I only know what I know it and I did go overboard in February. It's spooky running that lake, even locals bump a stump from time to time. But it holds some hawgs and that makes it worth the effort. Be careful & good luck!


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

If you haven't been and know the lake great I adivse to NOT run it period unless it's south end. And even then run the banks not the middle of the lake. I promise if you try to run it you will not like the results.


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

Quackills is exactly right. Do not run north of the 155 bridge if you don't know the lake. Go to Saline Bay and fish around boathouses with brush if you don't know the lake. If you ever need to learn the lake the best thing you can do is hire Tom Mayne as your guide. Their are a few others who claim to be bass guides on the lake but Tom is the only one that has proven to be a successful bass fisherman through tournaments on the lake.


----------

